# The Bell & Howell Autoload 342



## smithdan (Apr 5, 2018)

Not very many mid and better quality cameras using 126 cartridges hit the market.  Probably the compact 35's featuring motor film advance and drop in - slam the door loading had a lot to do with it.

The folks at Canon had the Canomatic M 70, and as they rebadged some of their cameras under Bell & Howell,  this one hit the shelves in the early 70's.




Bit big compared to some of the rangefinders of the era but size depended on it's ability to devour a 126 cassette. Film advance is powered,  a selenium meter runs shutter speed/ aperture combinations (no user input unfortunately) and there is a rather unique mechanical focusing aid, a strange way to go but probably convincingly easier than fiddling with a rangefinder for the target consumer.




The internet has directions on how to do almost anything so reloading 126 with 35mm is no exception.  The plastic cassettes are quite flimsy and most of the procedure has to be done in the dark.  Light leakage wasn't as big a problem as I thought it might be.

I expected sharper images,  have another B&H with that lens, but  the inevitable mutilation of the cassette most likely positions the film slightly off the focal plane.  Another wrinkle with this hack is getting the film to advance correctly without the correct indexing holes.  Luckily, shooting one then another with the lens cap on spaced the frames out evenly at about 1/8" between them.  Fooling the scanner wasn't as hard as I had expected as well.

So all loaded up and taped up out we went looking for something to waste time and film on.  All on FP4, D76 1:1.


----------



## webestang64 (Apr 5, 2018)

Neat little camera and shots!

I still need to try and reload a cartridge to run through my Rollei 126.... Hmmmmm.....126


----------



## smithdan (Apr 5, 2018)

Strange that 110 is available and no one is marketing 126.  Reload went easier than I thought.  Cassettes are scarce.  Noticed empty reloadable ones for sale on the internet.

Go for it!


----------



## webestang64 (Apr 5, 2018)

I for sure want to do this. 

Rereading your post this info is good to know. 


smithdan said:


> Another wrinkle with this hack is getting the film to advance correctly without the correct indexing holes. Luckily, shooting one then another with the lens cap on spaced the frames out evenly at about 1/8" between them.



I did see this reloadable one.....
FAKMATIC – 126 film cassette for 135 film


----------



## smithdan (Apr 6, 2018)

That reloadable cassette from Fakmatic looks much stronger than the orignal but a bit pricey. 

The every other shot worked for the B&H.  Think that a test run or some sort of practice would be in order for manual film advance cameras. 

Remember also that without the paper back there isnt any other way to tell if you come to the end of the roll without measuring film length then counting shots.

The viewfinder is marked for 126 which is larger than 35mm so allowances have to be made when composing otherwise there is a chance of some unwanted cropping.


----------



## espresso2x (Apr 6, 2018)

How many exposures were in a cartridge back in the day?


----------



## webestang64 (Apr 6, 2018)

espresso2x said:


> How many exposures were in a cartridge back in the day?



The film was originally available in 12 and 20 image lengths at the end it was only available in 24 exposure cartridges.


----------



## smithdan (Apr 6, 2018)

Tried this trick (in daylight, practice film) on two instamatics, a 204 and auntie's x35.  Sadly it just doesn't work out so hopefully I'm doing something wrong.  If someone else tries this with success, please let me know.

  The Kodaks' indexing lever catches in a sprocket hole and locks up the advance lever before the shutter is fully wound so everything comes to a halt.  The B&H with the motor drive doesn't have the same action and the indexing lever moves only in one direction as illustrated by the shape of their respective slots.

The B&H




...and the 204,  x35 similar





(dang)


----------

